# Bells Bells Bells



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Interested in the houstraining "bell method". However, which kind do you think would be easier? The large jingle bells on a rope, hanging on the doorknob...or the hotel type bells that would sit on the floor to ring?

I have watched some youtube videos showing it, so I see it can be done! I like this concept. Because Andy used to come into the hallway and stand there and kinda give us this "look" and we knew he had to go out. However, if you were say upstairs (he didn't go upstairs) and he had to go out, we'd have no idea. So I like the bell idea...seems practical.

Dunno how easy it would be to achieve. But I just wonder what would be easier. I think it would be annoying to have the bell on the doorknob, maybe could hand it somehow on the door frame...so it wouldn't jingle everytime you opened and closed the door? But also the little hotel dinger sounds good too, and seems easy for the dog...doesn't have to jump up and ring the bell. Just hit it with his paw?

What do you think?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Many, many dog trainers say no to teach them to ring the door bell when it's potty time. I forgot why, but I know others will see this and help you out. I don't know anybody(on this forum and in my area where I live) with a dog that has potty trained them that way.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

We have 2 large jingle bells hanging on some string from the door knob that Maci uses.I like that she is bell trained..but sometimes the lil stinker likes to ring them if she isnt getting your full attention! LOL


----------



## Remmy's Mom (Feb 23, 2009)

Remmy is bell trained and we really like it that way. I put 3 small bells (the kind you find at a pet store for on a collar, about 1/4") on a piece of rope and have it on the door knob. I had Bark Busters here last summer for separation anxiety issues and she told me that bell ringing wasn't a good idea because it give him control over me. But he only rings the bell when he has to go out for potty breaks. We took the bells off the door for about 2 weeks, but decided to go back to using them. 

By using the small bells the noise with opening/closing the door while using the door isn't loud or unbearable. Sounds more like a wind chime. I have the bells at his nose level and he just goes over and touches the bells with his nose. Sometimes he'll push the bells with his nose and they swing over his head. It is soooo cute and let's us know that he need to go out. 

Best of luck to you in which ever way you decide to train you puppy.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Really? I didn't think it would ever be considered a bad thing. I guess unless they abuse the bell system :HistericalSmiley: and ring it for no reason. Or ring it just to go out and play?

But I liked the idea because if you are in another part of the house, you can't physically see that they are doing "the dance" to go out. So you could audibly know they had to go, so there wouldn't be any accidents.

Hmmm...


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (SugarBob62 @ Dec 8 2009, 09:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859685


> Really? I didn't think it would ever be considered a bad thing. *I guess unless they abuse the bell system * :HistericalSmiley: and ring it for no reason. Or ring it just to go out and play?
> 
> But I liked the idea because if you are in another part of the house, you can't physically see that they are doing "the dance" to go out. So you could audibly know they had to go, so there wouldn't be any accidents.
> 
> Hmmm...[/B]


I took away the bells for that reason! Jax abused his bell privilege big time!  

I actually just put them back out to train Kenzie to use them. She is good about going out to potty, only if I remind her or she goes out when Jax does, etc... So I'm going to train her to tell me when she needs to go. I have a jingle bell ornament (it says Baby's 1st Christmas, lol) hanging on a string beside the door. I don't like listening to the bell every time the door opens and I think the bell should only indicate the door opening to go out to potty. 

It definitely can be done and does help if you aren't near the door. Good luck!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We use just one bell hanging by the back door. Both Boyz use it!! Chase is deaf but because we taught him to push it with his nose, he does!
Ozzy, just lately, was ringing it to make us come into the kitchen so he has company while he eats!! I made him go out and stop eating so after a few times he was content to eat alone. ( Graze on his dry food ).


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I honestly don't remeber where I read that from, it was a long while ago. I personally don't think theres anything wrong with and clearly others have no problems with it either. So, why not?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie is bell trained and it's perfect. Although he doesn't need to "go" all the often, just a few times per day, at pretty regular intervals, so it's a nice skill but I don't feel like "I" need it all that much. I guess it's handy for when he's "off schedule" although that doesn't happen all that often.

I have "Poochie bells"--don't have a link readily available for you, but do a google search and you'll find them easily.


----------



## squeak (Nov 26, 2009)

Both my collies were bell trained. I never did it with Squeak (she was pp pad trained). She now goes outside instead. What's great about the bell training is that some dogs will not bark when they need to go potty. And if you are not there to see them sitting looking at the door.... oops too late. Don't know too much about doing the transition from the pp pads to outdoors. We had carpeting initially but have since gone to hardwood. Squeak seemed to get confused by the carpeting thought they were pp pads. With the hardwood no problem. How many days Sugarbob? I know that you are counting down!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

QUOTE (squeak @ Dec 9 2009, 10:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860027


> Both my collies were bell trained. I never did it with Squeak (she was pp pad trained). She now goes outside instead. What's great about the bell training is that some dogs will not bark when they need to go potty. And if you are not there to see them sitting looking at the door.... oops too late. Don't know too much about doing the transition from the pp pads to outdoors. We had carpeting initially but have since gone to hardwood. Squeak seemed to get confused by the carpeting thought they were pp pads. With the hardwood no problem. How many days Sugarbob? I know that you are counting down![/B]



18!!!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I plan on bell training my new boy too! I just ordered this: http://www.inthecompanyofdogs.com/itemdy00...H=%28d71-045%29

I have heard from one person whose pupper abused the bell (for treats, to go outside, you name it ... LOL) and I hope that doesn't happen with my new guy!!

Good luck!! Jules


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

My furbabies love this method they ring the bell when they want out and just stand there waiting for me to open the door, I like it better than a doggie door as I know when they go out so I can keep an eye on them. Never let them out alone.
I purchased one at the dollar store at Christmas time and it hangs on the doorknob, they can reach it and it only costs a couple of dollars. It does the job very well.

Forgot to say, I got the larger bells on the leather strap as the little bells could choke them if gotten off. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well we were in JoAnn Fabrics and happend to see this. Well not that, but it looks like that. A little silver Christmas Bell.

http://www.westernsilver.com/silver_christ...X800-Bell_l.jpg

Think that would work? It's not a BELL bell, like a jingle santa bell. That's what I was looking for. But it rings lol
I will still look for the more sleigh bell type bells. BUt we got that for now just to have. But my mom claims we tried this method with Andy and it didn't work. So we shall see haha.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

No that bell didn't work for me, they kept trying to ring that type but only put their noses in the bell and it didn't work, only the larger jingle bell type works good. They have just the bells at Dollar Tree and you can put them on something else they are on rope at that store but I think that would break or dogs chew the rope. The other Dollar General stores have some as well.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I thought about and even bought Poochie bells but after spending a weekend at my son's house I changed my mind. His dogs rang them all the time. They figured out that when they rang the bells they got to go outside and they liked being outside al lot. He said it didn't take long at all to teach them to use the bells but he wasn't sure how to go about teaching them to only ring the bells for potty breaks. I still have the bells and have thought about trying it here. I can always take them away if it gets to crazy. I'm glad to hear this works for some of you and that makes me want to give it a try.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Maybe it will be easier, since it will be the dead of winter here. I imagine he won't want to go out and "play" since it will be cold out. Maybe that will work to our advantage? hahaha


----------

